# Sears Sportflite Ladies



## Bikehaus (Aug 28, 2022)

Hello all!
I know Sears doesn't have a serial number system, it is a matter of combing thru the catalogs to find the matching number that was. This one is sort of weird though... the number on the dropout doesn't even match the catalog number style. Having a had time even finding a Sportflite that isn't a tandem. WTF is this?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

It's a Huffy Sears. Maybe check under the crank for the Sears numbers. Wrong forum section, this is a middeweight.


----------



## Bikehaus (Aug 28, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It's a Huffy Sears. Maybe check under the crank for the Sears numbers. Wrong forum section, this is a middeweight.



Dang, you're right... I forgot about that one


----------



## Bikehaus (Aug 28, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It's a Huffy Sears. Maybe check under the crank for the Sears numbers. Wrong forum section, this is a middeweight.



Also, numbers are not on the cranks, nothing there... just the drop out


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 17, 2022)

The majority of Sears' bikes were supplied by Murray, starting in 1938. They didn't start using Sears head badges until after '63. There aren't many Huffy built models, I think Sears bought small lots of bikes to fill out orders, and they were basic models you wouldn't typically see in the catalogs. Huffys of this era usually have a serial start with H, followed by a single digit year. With this one, I'd say the 6 is '66.


----------

